# Solved: Thinking of moving a networked PC to another room



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Trying to decide if I want to move one hard wired networked PC to another room in my house. (Don't care for wireless installation.) Following are the items I think I will need:
I will need approximately 70 feet of Cat 5 cable with the RJ-45 connectors and a telephone jack installed. I have to take the cable out through a cinder block/stucco wall and into the attic and drop it through a corner ceiling in the "new" room. All I think I would then have to do is connect the Linsksys router and the high speed modem and I should be in business. What, if anything, have I overlooked. And as usual, TIA.


----------



## DrBeardy (Feb 22, 2006)

Will probably be OK. My only concern would be the length of the network cable, most equipment is only rated for a maximum cable length of about 65ft (without a signal repeater in the middle), but if everything's a reasonably good make then you'll probably be safe.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Many thanks for your input and I will consider what you have said and coupled with my beliefs, I think I will be OK. In my estimate of 70 feet, I have allowed for as much as 10-15 extra feet. In fact, I don't think I will even run the telephone line into the room but instead will just leave my router and modem where it is now located and just plug in the Cat5 cable into the router.
Have been waiting for someone to run the Cat5 cable,


----------



## Dataseeker (Dec 19, 2004)

The accepted standard for a single run of Ethernet cable between a transmitter and receiver is currently around 90 meters. That would be about 295 feet. You will be fine.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks to all who have injected their thoughts and comments to my thread. I am sitting in the "new" room typing this reply. 70 of cable was more than ample!!
The cat5 cable was "run" in about 20 minutes and I then spent some time cleaning up the left over mess, hiding the cable; etc. For phone service, I just bring out one of the portable phones and I am in business.
BTW, the cable was "fished" into the attic so I didn't have to go outside with it.


----------



## kevblah (Mar 10, 2006)

Congratulations! But, why not just move the modem and router?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I think you overlooked in my first line of my thread that I have a wired network. Either way, I would have a cat5 cable to run *unless* you have another way.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kevblah (Mar 10, 2006)

You can call the ghostbusters...


----------

